# Pandorum



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

After the spectacular talk up on the last Hauntcast lol - If anyone was interested in this sci-fi/horror flick coming 9/25, here's some info:

http://www.pandorummovie.com/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1188729/

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17280


----------

